# Bluegill Jig Colors.........



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

With the myraid of colors available in 'Gill jigs now, if You were forced to use JUST three colors - what would they be  ? I think mine would be 1. Black 2. White 3. Purple.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

I mainly fish with blue, green, yellow. Needs to glow one of my favorites from last season. But nothing beats ficious jigs.
http://www.jamminjigs.com/sections/product_group.php?category_id=6&group_id=34


----------



## BuckedUp (Jul 17, 2009)

1. Gold 2. Gold 3. Gold.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

black


----------



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

1. Purple
2. Orange
3. Green


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Gold, Glow Red, Black


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

no1=white.
no2=glow in dark
no3= chartruse with a orange jig head 
no4 = flo. pink 

i fish a lot of stainded water you throw out a reg earth worm you will not catch any thing fast. you throw out a wax worm they hit it and hit it hard. cause they can see it in the water. after about 3 foot you do not see your lure switch to a bright color like white etc... dark colors i have had work in gin clear water but that is the extent.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

pink, blue and tan.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

For what its worth i got a tip once from a local who fishes heavily pressured little lakes. When all your fav colors dont work out chip the paint off a jig and go just plain lead. Sounds crazy but ive tried it and it works. Just think of soft water and seeing gills hit your shot on your line.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

BuckedUp said:


> 1. Gold 2. Gold 3. Gold.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 That pretty much sums it up for me. If I had to pick two others, it would probably be chartreuse and pink/glow.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a ton of jigs that never seem to get used because I have favorites in the box that get pulled out every trip.

1. Gold
2. White/Orange Glow
3. Pink

And I prefer Tungsten over lead.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

1 Chart.
2 Bright green 
3 Orange..


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

These were my top colors 

1. Yellow (Fiska- E66 Yellow spot)
2. Gold (Fiska- GB81 Gold w/ glow bead)
3. Green Glow (Ficious jigs- fry)


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

White w/Red Dot
Green
Chartruce/Yellow


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Chartreuse 
School Bus
Perch
Blue

these are my top producers every year.


----------



## anthonyjj (Dec 5, 2010)

Hot Pink
Chartreuse
Gold


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Black
White
Yellow


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

chrome and all glow are my top 2 choices the third choice changes all the time


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

When the fish are feeding it doesn't matter. When the fish aren't feeding it doesn't matter.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I like:

1) Chartruse Glow
2) White Glow
3) Red Glow

But yea if they aren't feeding its tough regardless!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

